# Interesting String Perspective



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

I went to a new luthier last week to have a set-up, new saddle, and light fret dress done to my Martin. He made an interesting point when we started talking about strings.

Previously, I've used just about everything that L&M or our local acoustic music shop sells. I've liked John Pearse the best, but bought a 3 pack of D'Addarios due to the price. When he asked about my string preferences, I told him that I threw in a D'Addario set that I wanted to use. He was relieved and told me about how most string gauges are all over the place, but D'Addario was the most consistent that he'd seen (and he measures each set). Then, he measured the no name set I happened to have on and showed me how most of the strings were off (for example, the .017" B string was actually .0155"). He said John Pearse was just about as bad. 

I guess his problem is that he sets up a guitar for a particular type of string and then another brand goes on and it effects the set-up sometimes resulting in an unhappy customer. I'm not sure that .001" makes THAT much difference, but it might since an acoustic is under a lot of tension with medium gauge strings. I like that fact that he's that picky...usually indicates a guy I can get along with  .


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Can't disagree with him. I really try to stick one one type of string on each guitar. I've had problems changing brand to brand.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

i always use d'addario...

because i cant afford better strings.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've tried them all on my acoustic now as well and I'm back to the D'Addario 85-15 Medium-Lights. There the perfect guage not to light not too heavy, just right. :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've used Martin Marquis Lights for many years and have never noticed any inconsistancies, but of course I don't keep a set of verniers handy to measure diameters.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Teleplucker
I guess that.001 makes no difference 'cause from your own experience the John Pearse were your most favoured strings.So it couldn't have affected tone or feel.
JP's are a highly respected string by an awful lot of players so that seems to be a bum rap against them.
Benee Wafers


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> ... I'm back to the D'Addario 85-15 Medium-Lights...


Ah... is that a typo? I think you mean .055 to .015 don't you?
I've been aware of variation in string gauges since I've been playing around with alt tunings and trying to find anything near what came on my baritone.

I don't mean to hijack your thread but I've been having a terrible time with medium Elixors on my new guitar. They keep breaking when I try to tune them up to standard after a lower tuning, (e.g. D,A,D,G,C,D to E,A,D,G,B,E). It was strung with these when I picked it up and there was another set in the case. So I thought I'd use 'em. So far I've broken two high "E" strings and one "D". They are breaking at the beginning of the first wrap around the posts. The "D" was really funny as the center core broke and the outer winding slowly unwound.

Never been fond of coated strings. A salesman once told me that the benefit of coated strings was they sounded dull longer before becoming totally dead. :tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stephen W. said:


> Ah... is that a typo? I think you mean .055 to .015 don't you?
> I've been aware of variation in string gauges since I've been playing around with alt tunings and trying to find anything near what came on my baritone.


No, 85-15 is the type of string it represents the portion of different alloys not the string gauge. :tongue: 

http://www.daddario.com/DADProducts.aspx?ID=2&CLASS=ABNA


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> No, 85-15 is the type of string it represents the portion of different alloys not the string gauge. :tongue:



oooopps.... My bad :redface: I'm learnin' as I go, eh?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stephen W. said:


> oooopps.... My bad :redface: I'm learnin' as I go, eh?


 :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

*Elixir strings go ping!*

Dang! Just broke another string. 
This time it was the "G". That's it, I'm giving up on the Elixirs and going back to the Newtone Master Class from the 12th Fret.  
Someone wrote on another thread, (maybe it was on another forum...) that they had preached the benefits of Elixir's so much on Harmony Central that they have been getting something like 10 sets free every year since. Well, if he writes me I'll send him my unused set 'cause I think they're crap! could be the only way they can get rid of 'em is to give 'em away.

Now, after the fact I find out that lots of people are complaining about the amount of breakage. I've found a number of forums where people are complaining about the same issues as I am. So it's not me, nor a default in the guitar design. It's the strings themselves that are defective.

*NEWS FLASH*
I was so p*ssed over these high priced strings breaking so often that I contacted Elixir to vent.
Shortly thereafter I received an email (presumably from someone in customer service) that basically said, _ya strings break get over it. I will be happy to send you a full set as a one time courtesy, along with some single strings, to replace the ones that broke prematurely._
The freebees arrived yesterday. So now I have two full sets of mediums, one .035, one .026 and five .013 singles. I'm giving these to a friend to see if he has any better luck. As I said in my email to Elixir, I'll not use their products ever again.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Has anyone tried Martin 'Silk and Steel' strings? I've never seen them mentioned in any of the string threads. I've gone through two sets now (.0115 - .047) and I really like them, they are very bright and lively strings and they seem to stay in tune really well. I'd be interested in any comments. I've never thought of measuring my strings before but out of curiosity I'll be taking my micrometer home tonight.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Historically I've found D'addario and Ernie Ball to be, consistanly, of the highest quality for strings. 
I rarely use anything else. 
I do at times get Dean Markleys very cheap and I will by them for that reason but they are very inconsistant so I generall do not use them with Floyd trems. GHS for a few years were all over the map but it seems as though now they are back to being a high quality string once again. Relieved, I bought a box GHS Nickle Rockers... one of my fav strings for my strat and Silhouette special... due to their broken in less bright tone.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Has anyone used Wyres strings? I have a set I have not yet put on and was just wondering.

So far I have used and liked D'Ardario lights, I have them on my DV52 and John Pearse which I have on my '72 D25 at the moment.

Thanx


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

I've been using d'Addario strings for years, electric and acoustic, even if I don't verify the gauge on each pack, I can tell they are consistant. I don't know what's the deal with those Elixir or the Super Silk whatever - in no means I want to bash them - but to me, after trying Dean Markley and Ernie Ball, I went back with d'Addario. Great quality and relatively cheap and they get the job done.


----------

